# nzw x california



## jdubya (Oct 25, 2013)

im thinking about crossing a nzw buck to a California doe for my daughter to show as a meat pen.  points are counted off if coat color is not consistent amongst all three rabbits.  does anyone here know what the offspring from this cross look like as far as coat color?


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 26, 2013)

The NZW x Californian is probably the most common cross in rabbits. The offspring that result from this cross will have a white coat and pink eyes. The markings on the points (nose, ears, etc.) will be smaller and a bit less intense than those of purebred Cali's, but they will otherwise be very similar in appearance.


----------



## lacasse farms (Oct 26, 2013)

I Breed pure Californians for meat and show with my children. The Californians are very docile and easy to handle. I have no experience with NZW but i have seen a few and they are pretty much what was described above. May i ask why you want to cross them for showing? Most shows only take pure bred with pedigree.


----------



## jdubya (Oct 26, 2013)

thanks bunnylady.

lacasse farms, my daughter shows meat pens (3 rabbits) for ffa.  a pedigree is not required. all three rabbits need to resemble each other as closely as possible, which us why I asked about coat color.  we don't need 1 white rabbit and 2 with cali markings, or vice versa.  all 3 have to be at least 3 pounds, but not over 5.

the crossbreeds gain weight faster, and fill out more nicely, which will give us a better chance of placing high in the show, assuming their coats and body type look alike.

each rabbit has to weigh close to the same as the other two.  for instance, 4.9 lbs, 4.8 lbs, and 4.7 lbs would be a good pen.   3 lbs, 4 lbs, and 5 lbs would not.


----------



## CrookdBeak13 (Jan 7, 2015)

I know this thread is a little old, but here are my two that are NZ/Cali.... Doe is purebred Cali and Buck is New Zealand and Flemish crossed.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 9, 2015)

nice, will you be breeding them?


----------



## CrookdBeak13 (Jan 13, 2015)

I plan to cross them back into my stock yes


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 13, 2015)

Good luck!  We have 2 litters of Californian right now 11 weeks and 5 weeks.


----------



## Ebers (Feb 14, 2015)

I have a nz/cali buck & a nz/cali doe both are really nice rabbits my buck took on the cali look & build where my doe looks like a pure nz & she's an excellent momma she had 9 in her first litter & they're all fat & healthy..... I think it's a very good meat cross


----------

